# 1-Test products!



## gopro (Apr 6, 2002)

Ok, this is for everyone out there interested in some feedback on these products....

I have been having conversations with certain "higher ups" in the supplement field, and I can tell you that 1-Test is the real deal. No, its not TESTOSTERONE, but it is an ORALLY active hormone that has never been registered as a drug, but it could be soon.

Besides the topical version which kuso has been talking about, there are several versions on the market...all are orally active and all do seem to work! These include...

-Biotest Mag 10
-VPX 1-Test
-Syntrax Sauce
-SAN T-100

I have been doing my own little field test on these products which I often do when something new and controversial comes out. Luckily, I have a large client base willing to test these products for me. I am able to control their diet, training, and other supplements to make sure all is equal(or as close as possible).

I won't go into all the specifics of how I did the testing but I will tell you that each of these products produced size and strength gains in a matter of a couple of weeks. The best of these products seems to be the VPX brand. Yup, I know they can be hard to trust because of the hype, but guess what? They have reason to hype! One client of mine gained 14 lbs in six weeks off of the VPX brand. The bottle recommends 6cc's per day, but this guy took 9cc's. I had him take more because he was well over 200 lbs, and I felt he needed a slightly higher dosage.

After these results I spoke to someone that is involved heavily in the supplement industry, and he told me that VPX is making some of the best products in the industry right now.

I knew that 1-Test would be a hot topic, which is why I set out to find out what the deal was as fast as possible.

This stuff works...it is better than 1-AD, and 1-AD is pretty damn good.

I can't guarentee it will work as good for you guys, but I would say it is definately worth a try if you can shell out the dough.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 7, 2002)

Thanks a million GP!


----------



## gopro (Apr 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Thanks a million GP!



anytime my friend!


----------



## kuso (Apr 8, 2002)

gopro, I`m guessing you haven`t tested the topical version yet, but have you heard anything about it??


----------



## gopro (Apr 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> gopro, I`m guessing you haven`t tested the topical version yet, but have you heard anything about it??



I haven't heard anything about the topical version of 1-Test as of yet. I don't think I've even heard of the company that puts it out. You don't need a topical version with this product, however, as it totally avoids first pass meatbolism.


----------



## realdeal (Apr 8, 2002)

Here's what i found 

Characteristics: 

1-Testosterone is a revolution in itself for the supplement industry, and with it we have entered the final leg to making supplements equally effective to steroids. Let's not kid ourselves here, some may wish to deny it, but 1-Test is an actual steroid. It's legal under the same act as prohormones, that indicates a steroidal nutrient can be sold legally if it is A) naturally occurring and B) not previously been pursued as a pharmaceutical. 

The story started with the constant improvements in the area of prohormones, a weak form of steroids that needed to convert to an active form by way of (limited) bodily enzymes to an active substance such as nandrolone, testosterone, boldenone or DHT. All of them are very effective, but illegal hormones. Patrick Arnold, owner of Ergopharm and no doubt one of the prime movers in the prohormone industry, introduced a new prohormone some time back which he called 1AD. The active substance it converted to was a hormone most had never heard about, and he called it 1-testosterone. An aptly chosen name, since its basically similar to testosterone except instead of a 4,5-double bond, it has a 1,2-double bond. But the name has caused some confusion and perhaps kept a few people from seeing what the substance really was. 

The absence of a 4,5-double bond and its replacement with 2 hydrogen atoms is something that occurs naturally in the body by way of an enzyme called 5-alpha-reductase. This is the same enzyme that makes DHT (Dihydro-testosterone) from testosterone. The resulting hormone is in all cases incapable of forming estrogen, allowing it to give a user smaller but much leaner gains, and add a look of hardness to the muscle for people with a relatively low body-fat. In most cases (nandrolone to dihydronandrolone being the exception) the new hormone is more androgenic. To sum up, it has reduced estrogenic and increased androgenic activity. This allows for increases in strength and aggression, reduction of body-fat, and a leaner look to the physique. If we replace the dihydro structure with a 4,5-double bond, then we would see that 1-testosterone is in fact a 5-alpha-reduced version of the hormone boldenone, a testosterone analog with an added 1,2-double bond that is characterized as being much milder than testosterone, both estrogenically and androgenically. Which would make 1-testosterone a non-aromatizing hormone, that is androgenically milder than DHT (less aggressive on hair loss and acne), but due to its altered structure is also much more active than DHT, which is readily deactivated. So Dihydro-boldenone would have been, at least from a structural viewpoint, a much better description. 

In explaining what it does or how it works, some misconception has found its way into the reasoning. Again Patrick Arnold, who first likened its action to that of the steroid trenbolone (19-Nor-androsta-4,9,11-trien-3-one) lay at the base of these misconceptions. It lead most to believe we were dealing with an entirely new steroid. Fact of the matter is that 1-testosterone has been studied to a great extent and that perhaps the choice not to use it medically, at least in its original form, had other reasons. Such as for example its irritative properties. But 1-testosterone was most definitely used, albeit with one alteration : the attachment of a 1-methyl group. This alteration made it, according to the powers that be, an entirely different drug. But really this alteration has only one major impact : making it orally active. The drug in question is methenolone (primobolan). So one could, at least in terms of action, consider 1-testosterone a weak form of primobolan. Due to its lack of oral activity it is only delivered in the blood at around 14% as opposed to the much higher percentage obtained with a 1-methylation. If you know that primobolan is generally taken in 100-150 mg doses daily, then it won't surprise you that oral doses of 1-test are in the neighbourhood of at least 300 mg and probably should be higher. 

So reasonably what one can expect from the use of 1-testosterone is moderate to good gains, which can probably be enhanced with the addition of an aromatizing prohormone. Usually the product will impart a harder, denser, perhaps even leaner physique on its user while never disappointing the gains it provides. Since, at least legally, it's the most potent thing for muscle growth apart from food. The user should be aware however that this is a steroid, which can never be used for more than 6-8 weeks on end, without an equally long or longer period off, because it will suppress natural testosterone secretion in the body. It's also advised that you have a good grasp of nutrition prior to using any product of this kind. This is not only imperative in achieving the maximum in terms of size, but also in keeping that size during the post-cycle period of depressed natural testosterone levels. 

For all intents and purposes, 1-testosterone is a breakthrough in legal supplementation, a gateway to a new era. And already the work has progressed at an amazing pace to make 1-test as available as its analog, primobolan, in order to create a genuine legal steroid with the potency of an illegal steroid. Higher Power, Avant Labs, and Molecular Nutrition are three companies that have already made drastic steps towards achieving that. This is the supplement of the future!


----------



## ZECH (Apr 8, 2002)

Great info RD! I'm saving this for future use!!


----------



## Robboe (Apr 8, 2002)

Just so anyone unsure knows, these are drugs, legal or not, and by taking them you WILL lose your "natural" status.

2 weeks of this stuff and your natural test levels are all but shut off.

If you really wanna know about them go check out www.avantlabs.com


----------



## ZECH (Apr 8, 2002)

Start Tribex on your last week to get your natural levels back up, continue 3 to 4 weeks and you should keep most of your gains!


----------



## gopro (Apr 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Just so anyone unsure knows, these are drugs, legal or not, and by taking them you WILL lose your "natural" status.
> 
> 2 weeks of this stuff and your natural test levels are all but shut off.
> ...



Well, that is really a tough one Chicken. It really depends on what you consider "natural." Some may consider a supplement such as creatine to be less than "natural." Some people simply consider that anything sold OTC can be taken without losing natural status. Now, if you are a competitor, the situation becomes even more complicated, as certain "natural" organizations allow pro-hormones and pro-steroids and some do not!

I do not agree that they will shut off your natural test in two weeks...absolutely not.


----------



## kuso (Apr 9, 2002)

gopro....another quick question.......Which have you, or do you plan to personally try?


----------



## ZECH (Apr 9, 2002)

Yeah.....After I go off 1-ad for a month or so I would like to try one. Which one???


----------



## tommyguns (Apr 9, 2002)

Would it be ok for a 17 year old to try?  I have been training for 2 years.


----------



## gopro (Apr 10, 2002)

Kuso...dg...tommy...

-I won't be trying any, as the organization I compete for has banned them all!

-I think that the VPX may be the best. It proved itself in my personal tests. However, they all will be effective as they all contain basically the same active ingredient.

-I would not dabble with this stuff when still in your teens. You have plenty of hormones flowing in your system at 17!


----------



## ZECH (Apr 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Kuso...dg...tommy...
> 
> -I won't be trying any, as the organization I compete for has banned them all!



Well crap! That just ain't right!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robboe (Apr 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> Well, that is really a tough one Chicken. It really depends on what you consider "natural." Some may consider a supplement such as creatine to be less than "natural." Some people simply consider that anything sold OTC can be taken without losing natural status. Now, if you are a competitor, the situation becomes even more complicated, as certain "natural" organizations allow pro-hormones and pro-steroids and some do not!
> ...



Creatine isn't a hormone. 1-Test is. It is only legal because of a loop-hole right now.

The funny thing with pro-hormones is...that they don't work. The 1-test products do.

Ps if you do the cycle properly then your test levels will shut off.


----------



## gopro (Apr 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> 
> 
> Creatine isn't a hormone. 1-Test is. It is only legal because of a loop-hole right now.
> ...



Yes but creatine is naturally produced in the body as is 1-Test. I am not saying you are wrong, I am just saying that everyone draws the line in different places.

And, 1-Test will not shut off your natural test. It is a different hormone completely.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 11, 2002)

A quote from the Q&A section of avantlabs magazine - Bad motherfucker:

"Q. What length of cycle do you recommend with ONE??

A. I like 2 or 8-10 week cycles. Anything beyond 2 weeks, and your natural tst is going to be pretty much gone, so you might as well pack on as much muscle as you can."

http://www.avantlabs.com/issue5/pimpology_5.htm


----------



## gopro (Apr 11, 2002)

Do I really care about what it says at avantlabs...not really. In my "field study" of 1-Test I had one of my clients...actually it was his idea...do blood tests at weeks 2, 4, 6, and 8. His test levels did not show any drop off until week 8, and even then it was only slight.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 11, 2002)

Avantlabs make a 1-test. Reputably one of the best apparently.

Was the guy using only light?


----------



## gopro (Apr 11, 2002)

I have been so involved in this industry for so many years and have never heard of avantlabs until just recently. I don't know if they are reputable or not, but can not trust them as of yet. But anyway, no, the guy was using more than the recommended dose in fact. 9 cc's instead of 6. We did this because he weighs about 225 and felt he may need more. He ended up gaining 12 lbs over 8 weeks. Four weeks post cycle he is still 11 lbs up.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 11, 2002)

nice.

I bet he is one happy camper.


----------



## gopro (Apr 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> nice.
> 
> I bet he is one happy camper.



He is, and so am I...it kept him off steroids.


----------



## gopro (Apr 22, 2002)

bump


----------



## freag34 (Apr 22, 2002)

Great info gopro, thanks. That's the best info around - REAL results from a good sample base with controlled variables

I just tried mag-10 for a while, worked great - I am up ~15lbs after 5 weeks - but I'm guessing at least 5lbs fat, and another 5lbs just from shocking my body with proper nutrition and training, so maybe 5lbs can be attributed to mag-10 (perhaps a bit more).

I want to try VPX 1-test next - how much time off would you recommend from a 2-week ON, 2-week OFF mag-10 cycle repeated 3 times? This is my plan right now, to finish off this cycle. 

Do you think additional gains are possible with VPX 1-TEST, after basically 6 weeks of a similar product, or would I have exhausted my "ability" to make further gains already with the mag-10 ?


----------



## gopro (Apr 22, 2002)

I think you should take 4 weeks off, then start a cycle of 1-Test. I think you can make additional gains with it. I would suggest a 4-6 week cycle.

good luck with it!


----------



## mp5man1 (Apr 22, 2002)

I noticed you had Syntrax as one of the companies making a 1-T.  Are they a company with good products.


----------



## gopro (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mp5man1 *_
> I noticed you had Syntrax as one of the companies making a 1-T.  Are they a company with good products.



Yes they do. They're 1-T product is called Sauce, and it is of good quality!


----------



## mp5man1 (Apr 23, 2002)

Thank you for that info.  I carried their products on my web sites and also my catalog but most of my customers wen't interisted.


----------



## gopro (Apr 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mp5man1 *_
> Thank you for that info.  I carried their products on my web sites and also my catalog but most of my customers wen't interisted.



That is QUITE suprising to me!!! They are a really good company!

Strange


----------



## vinman (Apr 27, 2002)

I am interested in trying vpx-1 test, but i have no idea where you get it from. Can some please tell me where to buy the vpx-1 test. Thanks for the help!


----------



## gopro (Apr 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by vinman *_
> I am interested in trying vpx-1 test, but i have no idea where you get it from. Can some please tell me where to buy the vpx-1 test. Thanks for the help!



www.dpsnutrition.com


----------



## ZECH (Apr 28, 2002)

GP...would you say 1-ad and sauce are equal products? Is one better than the other? I just picked up a bottle of sauce last night at a NPC show in Charlotte. I tried 1-ad and loved it! Just wondered if sauce would work as good?


----------



## gopro (Apr 28, 2002)

Sauce should really work better than 1-AD, as the ingredient in Sauce(1-Test)is what 1-AD is meant to convert into in the body.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks! I will let you know!!


----------



## gopro (May 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Thanks! I will let you know!!



Yup, keep me posted...I love feedback!


----------



## ZECH (May 1, 2002)

New one to try!! I love it!!!!

http://www.netrition.com/tnt_1test_page.html


----------



## ksiebert (May 2, 2002)

*sauce or T-100*

The price of VPX is pretty high.  I am trying to choose  between Sauce (syntrax) and T-100 (SAN).  Each goes for between $43-$50.  Is one of these any better than the other?


----------



## gopro (May 2, 2002)

*Re: sauce or T-100*



> _*Originally posted by ksiebert *_
> The price of VPX is pretty high.  I am trying to choose  between Sauce (syntrax) and T-100 (SAN).  Each goes for between $43-$50.  Is one of these any better than the other?



Same product, but SAN is 100 mg per cap, Sauce is 75 mg per cap.


----------



## ksiebert (May 2, 2002)

If I weigh 240lbs, how mg's will I need per day, and how would I space it out?


----------



## gopro (May 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ksiebert *_
> If I weigh 240lbs, how mg's will I need per day, and how would I space it out?



For your bodyweight you want to take about 400 mg per day...100 mg/4 times per day, spaced by at least 4 hours. Take it with food or with a tablespoon of flax oil...this will improve absorption.


----------



## ksiebert (May 3, 2002)

So, one bottle will last about 2 weeks right?  This can get quite expensive huh?????


----------



## 101Tazman (May 3, 2002)

Can you stack 1test with prohormones


----------



## ZECH (May 3, 2002)

Why waste your money with pro-hormones? Get another bottle of 1-ad or sauce!


----------



## gopro (May 3, 2002)

Yes, this stuff is expensive, but so is 1 AD, and this is superior. As far as stacking...I don't think it is necessary, but the only pro-hormone I would think of stacking it with would be 4 andro-diol.


----------



## ZECH (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Yes, this stuff is expensive, but so is 1 AD, and this is superior. As far as stacking...I don't think it is necessary, but the only pro-hormone I would think of stacking it with would be 4 andro-diol.



Why? And who makes this?


----------



## CalFit (May 28, 2002)

I found a very informative article on the "pro-hormones" and "pro-steroids":
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/catproh.htm


----------



## gopro (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> 
> 
> Why? And who makes this?



Talking about the various 1-Test products...Sauce, T-100, 1-Test, etc.


----------



## ZECH (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> Talking about the various 1-Test products...Sauce, T-100, 1-Test, etc.



Oh! My bad!!


----------



## gopro (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> 
> 
> Oh! My bad!!



Ok...whats with the ass pic...I'm disturbed!


----------



## ZECH (May 28, 2002)

Well, It started with Fade! PB is jealous because his is white! LOL!


----------



## gopro (May 29, 2002)

Ok, I'm just gonna back away slowwwly....


----------



## ZECH (May 29, 2002)

LMAO!! It was all to do with a woman and her ass! Need I say more??


----------



## gopro (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> LMAO!! It was all to do with a woman and her ass! Need I say more??



Nuff said


----------

